# Printing Red type on Blue shirt?



## kodos1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone have experience printing Red text on a Blue t-shirt? See my attached image. 

http://www.garrigan.net/photos/2016.gif

This is the look I’d like to achieve but want to pick the right CMYK value for the red ‘2016’ to go on a navy blue shirt without it being too vibrate and causing that “vibrating” effect on the eye.

Any input would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you screen printing? Using transfer paper? Vinyl?


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

CE2027 this is the exact colour code you need for the 2016 text . the blue clour code is 3957A7 . so give it a try. it will look as it is


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

sorry the Cmyk value for red is 0 - 84 - 81 - 19 and of blue is 0.66 - 0.48 - 0.00 - 0.35 

i hope it will help you out.


----------



## Denim12 (Apr 15, 2016)

I think you need to reduce red color darkness because if you add pure red on navy blue than it will create vibrating effect for sure.


----------



## pronetmedia (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like you would want White under the Red as a base so the blue shirt does not change the tint.

Pronetmedia


----------



## kodos1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Screen printing.



elcielo said:


> Are you screen printing? Using transfer paper? Vinyl?


----------

